# somebody stop me!



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wouldn't one think these were enough for a guy who just started back shooting December 27th, 2015? And these are not all, I've four more board cuts done and ready to sand & finish. Oh yes, thank you Charles, Dayhiker & Henry from Panama for the templates and all who have taken the time to advise me, like Chuck, Treefork, Flatband, Bill Hayes and the rest of you who have helped. (I should have made a list so as not to forget anyone.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

They all look pretty dern good!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's good to have a hobby that you're passionate about . You definitely have that now !


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

But where's your Starship at?? Haha that is a pretty nice group. You had me looking for that eBay "ebony " slingshot yesterday.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you for thanking us for helping you, ol'school. I can say the same, thanks to all those who helped ME too...a long list in fact.

I agree with poster above who said it's good to have a hobby to be passionate about.

You mentioned you sure miss your dog who passed away lately. I feel worse when a dog passes away than I feel when most humans pass away. The exception is when a child passes. Dogs are like children really, they depend on us 100% for everything from love and affection to their very lives and sustenance. They are innocent creatures just like children. We accept that we as humans are mortal and when a family member or friend passes away, I seem to accept that easier than when one of my own dogs dies...for the dog lived with me, the friend or relative didn't necessarily.

I've never tried to replace a dog who died with another dog although I've had in my lifetime the privilege of having 14 which have passed on, and six now which haven't. Each has a special place in my heart and I have a moment of silence twice a day to remember them, as I do for friends and family who passed on as well.

I do suggest you adopt another doggie, not to take the place of the one who passed, but to give another the privilege of your love and affection, just as you will receive from him/her. Humans have the capability of giving love to non human life and non human life has the capability of giving love to us. A neighbor had a sheep and a llama, they were best friends and didn't go anywhere here in the valley without the other... Earth is a vibrant planet of life and yes love. Let it be so.

The llama and sheep are standing/eating where our new wood kitchen is now...almost done, lacks a few details...will post when complete and BBQ smoke is in the air. The photo was taken about three years ago when our farm house was still under construction inside.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Chuck, I may go tomorrow to the Humane Society. Funny, I have to go to the video 'how to tie a constrictor knot' each time I want to attach a pouch. You'd think after three times...


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

SlingshotBill said:


> But where's your Starship at?? Haha that is a pretty nice group. You had me looking for that eBay "ebony " slingshot yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


Yeah - and where's your Trumark? Everyone needs at least 1 Trumark. I've been scouring eBay as well - lots of $5.00 offerings that I am not sure I would trust. Your Ebony model sells for $15.00. Great find!


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Blue Raja, If you look real close at the left hand side of the photo, and the top you'll see the edge of the wire frames.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

ol'school42 said:


> Hey Blue Raja, If you look real close at the left hand side of the photo, and the top you'll see the edge of the wire frames.


Thanks, Ol'School - good to see a wire-frame in your collection.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Nice run of mixed slingshots ol'school! Pretty versatile I'd say. Cheers.  lb


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice looking collection bro.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Guys, I've added a couple of Simpleshot Oclaris (an Axiom Slimline & a Jellybean), both fine shooters and have some Pocket Predators coming in soon. And I guess that'll be it... until I can place a shot consistently with enough accuracy for a headshot on a rabbit, squirrel, or turkey. Not that it will happen, but just so I know I would be able.

On another note, flatbanding a $5 Daisy or Truemark can have great results.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't see a opfs in the lot! Lol! You have a nice collection going there. Don't even look for a stopping place, just keep having fun.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Ibojoe,

what's an opfs? I've a pfs out of a 3/4 red oak slab. Let me know when you have the time. Funny thing, I enjoy making them almost as much as shooting.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

I have that ebony slingshot !
Nice collection


----------

